# Sick rasbora espei



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone care to take a crack at a diagnosis based upon my description of a fish problem?
Fish: Rasbora Espei (like a rasbora heteromorpha)
Symptoms: 
- Distended whitish lump on one side, a bit behind the gills. Lump extends out significantly from the side, but does NOT appear to have erupted into an open lesion or sore. The lump is not clearly fuzzy, but it might have a bit of fuzz on the end, can't tell for sure.
- For a few weeks before this lump appeared, the fish had a grayish tint,, and far less coloration than any of the other rasbora espeis. Can't tell if it is excess slime or not, it just looks duller.
- Isolationist behavior. This fish spends far less time with the others of its school, but is not entirely a loner.
- Does NOT appear to be gasping.
- Does NOT appear to be flashing.
- Eats when food is offered, though less than the others in the school.

Any thoughts? I just found the lump tonight, before it was just the color loss and a bit of loner behavior. I will probably bag him tonight if I can and take him to an LFS to see if they can diagnose, offer treatment. May have to euthanize.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Any updates on your fish?

If I had to guess, the first thing that comes to mind for me would be a tumor of some sort, but it would be just guessing, so I didn't want to send you off in the wrong direction.


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

The white bulge looks different today, as if it erupted. It is less swollen, less white, and now it looks sort of like a ugly bite wound. The fish is still eating, swimming fine. But he does seem to be gasping, opening and closing his mouth a heck of a lot compared to the other fish. While his activity level is fine, I have a strong suspicion he won't last. My real concern is identifying whatever is wrong with it so I can treat the tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, that's too bad.

If you can, I would move him to his own tank so the other fish don't pick on him, and so you could at least give him a dose of something like Melafix to perhaps help the wound (?) heal.

Did you ever have a chance to check with your fish store to see if they could give you a visual diagnosis?


----------

